# Problemas en Peavey CS800 X



## Electrocomp (Nov 11, 2008)

En el amplificador de Peavey CS800x, en la etapa de potencia se encuentran cuatro diodos entre las bases de los transistores 6018 y 619, dos de ellos pareciera que son del tipo 1N4148 lya que son de cristal, viene marcados como 1N4003 R, y los otros dos vienen marcados como DZ89052, en el diagrama aparecen tres 1N4003 (CR100, 101, 107) y uno como 13886 (CR109), diodo doble, alguien sabe que tipo de diodos son estos, y por cual se pueden reemplazar, ya que no los encuentro con la matricula con la que viene marcados.
De ante mano les doy las gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## ilumitron (Nov 11, 2008)

el 1N4003 R no es del tipo 1N4148, es un diodo normal pero encapsulado de cristal 600v 1 amp. el otro parece ser un zener pero desconozco el fabricante. suerte


----------



## crimson (Nov 12, 2008)

Hola Electrocomp, yo tengo Peavey CS800X (indestructible, ya cumplió 12 años) y te comento que esos diodos son los que fijan la polarización de los transistores de salida. La etapa de salida es un super Darlington, formado por Q100, Q101, Q102+103+104+105 en la parte NPN y por Q111, Q110, Q106+107+108+109 en la parte PNP. Esto hace que sea necesario una polarización para 6 junturas, esto es 6x0,7 = 4,2V más o menos. En algunos amplificador se usa un multiplicador de Vbe, en éstos el más fiable método de enclavar con diodos. Los 1N4003 los podés reemplazar por 1N4007 sin problemas, el famoso CR109 lo podés armar con 2 1N4007 en serie, es un diodo doble sensible al calor. Cuando calienta la salida baja la tensión de polarización de la etapa de salida, estabilizándola contra una avalancha térmica. Saludos C


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 12, 2008)

Mira el manual espero te sirva, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 12, 2008)

aca la parte ultima, chauuuuuu


----------



## Electrocomp (Nov 13, 2008)

Gracias  a todos, sobre todo a crimson por su explicacion, el amplificador que tengo llego muy dañado de un canal con varios componentes del pre quemados, el pre lla lo repare, y al parecer funciona bien, los transistores 6018 y 6019, los reemplaze por los BD135 y BD 136, pero se quemaron, asi que probare con los BD139 y BD140, que son para mayor voltaje, pues la fuente es de +- 75volts, el diagrama que amablemente comparte fdesergio, es muy diferente por la terminacion, en cuanto pueda subo el diagrama que tengo.


----------



## crimson (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola Electrocomp, los transistores deberían ser MJE340 y MJE350, que aguantan como 300V, los BD apenas llegan a los 60V. Saludos C


----------



## Electrocomp (Nov 14, 2008)

Gracias crimson por el dato, hoy mismo los consigo, y despues te cuento como me fue.
 En verdad que es muy grato encontrar personas como tu, pues estaba a punto de tirar la toalla con este apli, pero gracias ati y a todas las  personas que comparten sus vastos conocimientos en electronica, desinteresadamente, estoy aprendiendo mas.
Y como se dice, el que no habla dios no lo hoye.


----------



## trucoxteam (Dic 15, 2008)

Buenas tardes amigos foristas.... mi problema es el siguiente, tengo un Peavey CS-800X (1993) dañado y en la placa del pre tengo unas resistencias carbonizadas y no tengo ni idea de sus valores, por lo cual necesito un manual, el posteado anteriormente no es el mismo modelo ya q ese es del 1989 y no me sirvio mucho, le agradezco si tienen un manual lo posteen, gracias...!


----------



## crimson (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola trucoxteam, aquí tengo algo de 1994, veamos si sirve. Saludos C


----------



## trucoxteam (Ene 5, 2009)

crimson dijo:
			
		

> Hola trucoxteam, aquí tengo algo de 1994, veamos si sirve. Saludos C



Gracias crimson por tu ayuda.... ya resolvi el cangrejo, resulta q el antiguo tecnico puso un transistor positivo donde va un negativo, ademas el transistor no tenia la base en el centro como el original y por eso se quemo todo a su alrededor...!


----------



## t610dj (Mar 19, 2009)

Tengo un peavey cs800x del 1994 que funciona bien pero por el costado derecho se calienta mucho (ese es el lado del transformador) casi a los 30min de encendido este o no con audio amplificando.

quisiera saber si eso es normal , por que para mi lo normal seria que el transformador se calentara cuando el  poder este trabanjando con buena potencia.

saludoss de ante mano  a todos los colegas


----------



## caos (Ago 26, 2009)

hola comañoros tengo un amplificar cs 800 como ago para saver que año es parate tiene un canal quemato en pre tiene unas resitencias y unos transistores tambien y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Cacho (Ago 26, 2009)

caos dijo:


> hola comañoros tengo un amplificar cs 800 como ago para saver que año es parate tiene un canal quemato en pre tiene unas resitencias y unos transistores tambien y gracias por la ayuda



Es bastante difícil entender el planteo que hacés. ¿Hablás español o estás traduciendo de algún otro idioma?


----------



## caos (Ago 28, 2009)

disculpen es que compre hace poco un cs 800 tiene un canal con varias resistencias quemdas y los transistores todos los cambiaron por el 2n3773 y quisiera saver que año es se amplificador y si algien pudiera mandarme una foto de ese amplificador en la etapa de los transistores se los agradeceria


----------



## Cacho (Ago 28, 2009)

¿Foto?
peavey cs800 - Imágenes de Google

Con Google alcanzaba nomás.
Saludos


----------



## caos (Ago 28, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Foto?
> peavey cs800 - Imágenes de Google
> 
> Con Google alcanzaba nomás.
> Saludos


 gracias cacho por las imagenes y por tu ayuda hace poco compre ese amplificador y viene  con todos los transistores 2n3773 y noce esacta mente cules lleva por que el diagrama dice que son otros y lo de la foto es por si alguien tiene un amplificador par que le tome una foto a los transistores para saver esacta mente como van deante mano gracias cacho


----------



## Cacho (Ago 28, 2009)

De nada Caos

Lo que buscás es el esquemático, no una foto.
Supongo que a lo largo del tiempo fueron cambiando los transistores que usaron en los amplificadores, así que buscá un esquema y en base a lo que veas y el voltaje de alimentación podrás ver qué transistores le calzan bien. Los 3773 (si no me acuerdo mal) son de 15 o 20A y 140V (son un 3055 con esteroides). Deberían andar bien, pero sin ver el esquema no lo voy a asegurar.

Saludos


----------



## caos (Sep 3, 2009)

crimson dijo:


> Hola trucoxteam, aquí tengo algo de 1994, veamos si sirve. Saludos C


 hola crimson y gracias por los diagramas yo hace poco compre un amplificador  cs800 de los viejotos y tenia resistencias quemadas y los transistores dime tienes por hay el diagrama con las equivalencias o componentes que peudas facilitarme y de ante mano gracis


----------



## tecniloco80 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola a todos, éste es el diagrama esquemático del Peavey cs800x 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/19837243/1181d508/pic.html

Por favor alguien me podría decir si es confiable reemplazar el diodo cr109 por dos 1n4007 ¿ Alguien ya lo hizo acaso? ¿ No se quema nada?


----------



## crimson (Sep 27, 2009)

Hola Tecniloco80, cambialos sin miedo, lo que hacen es enclavar la polarización de las bases de los excitadores. Saludos C


----------



## trucoxteam (Sep 27, 2009)

tecniloco80 dijo:


> hola a todos este es el diagrama esquematico del peavey cs800x
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/19837243/1181d508/pic.html
> 
> si porfabor alguien me podria decir si es confiable reemplazar el diodo cr109 por dos 1n4007 alguien ya lo hizo acaso? no se quema nada?



buenas noches camarada, realiza ese cambio sin ninguna duda, trabaja de maravilla, yo tube ese problema con mi peavey, incluso en la ciudad donde vivo no se consigue los transistores de poder originales y tube que relizar algunas modificaciones al disipador de calor y adaptarle transistores "2328 y 2329" y ya tiene como un año trabajando de maravillas....!

Saludos...!


----------



## tecniloco80 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola a todos ya le puse los diodos y trabajan bien... estos transistores uso de reemplazo MJ21193 MJ21194 por que parece dificil hacer lo que hizo trucoxteam con los nte ...otra duda es esta: el sw cr103 (triac sac18) es nesesario o no por que el reemplazo a veces se quema y se lleva con el algunos transistores de poder 
yo se los estoy sacando de los power y le pongo un resistor de 10w 150ohm ....para que no tire el pulso al prenderlo


----------



## hectorrumba (Abr 22, 2014)

Hola a la comunidad del foro yo tengo un problema con el calentamiento de mi amplificador peavey cs800x enciende pero después basta unos segundos y se comienza a calentar una resistencia de 390R a 25W  ya que es la que le llaman de cemento.


----------



## tutekez (Jun 30, 2015)

hectorrumba dijo:


> Hola a la comunidad del foro yo tengo un problema con el calentamiento de mi amplificador peavey cs800x enciende pero después basta unos segundos y se comienza a calentar una resistencia de 390R a 25W  ya que es la que le llaman de cemento.



revisa bien la soldadura en la tarjeta tengo un cs800x y me pasaba lo mismo al revisar con cuidado encontre " soldadura fria" esto es que habia huecos entre soldadura y terminal de la resistencia


----------



## lorenzovaldivia (Sep 1, 2015)

Hola amigo, el calentamiento en la resistencia de 390R a 25W es normal, ya que esta resistencia es para controlar la velocidad del ventilador del amplificador CS-800X, y cuando el amplificador no esta muy caliente esta resistencia absorve la corriente y la disipa por medio de calor en la resistencia, que es normal su calentamiento, por eso tienen su encapsulado exterior... y a un costado de la resistencia hay un triac que al calentarse los transistores de salida se excita y manda la corriente directa al ventilador sin pasar por esta resistencia.


----------



## lorenzovaldivia (Sep 2, 2015)

hectorrumba dijo:


> Hola a la comunidad del foro yo tengo un problema con el calentamiento de mi amplificador peavey cs800x enciende pero después basta unos segundos y se comienza a calentar una resistencia de 390R a 25W  ya que es la que le llaman de cemento.



Hola amigo, como te comentaba anteriormente es normal el calentamiento de esta resistencia que controla la velocidad del ventilador, pero si dura mucho tiempo el ventilador en baja velocidad y tu amplificador esta caliente y no hace el cambio, ahí si tenemos problemas...

1.- Prácticamente estos amplificadores no los puedes usar al máximo de su potencia en frío, es por eso del ventilador en bajas revoluciones para que caliente (como el termostato en los vehículos que corta el suministro del agua con lo cual ayuda a alcanzar la temperatura ideal operacional mas rápido).

2.- Si el amplificador esta caliente y el ventilador no alcanza su máxima velocidad deberías revisar el conector TB! que trae un cable negro y uno amarillo, el cual suministra +28V al opto acoplador y excitar el triac, verifica que no este sulfatado y limpieza extrema por el interior de los pines, de igual manera al otro extremo del cable, que va a la parte posterior de la placa de salidas. 

3.- Si revisaste y todo esta bien, probablemente este dañado el triac, que conecta en forma directa los 115V al ventilador, si vives en lugares fríos no tienes muchos problemas, pero si vives en lugares calientes como en México te recomiendo la siguiente solución rápida.

4.- Instala un interruptor en la parte trasera del amplificador, de preferencia de botón sostenido, y lo vas a conectar en paralelo con el triac y con la resistencia, así cuando uses el amplificador a plena carga activas la máxima velocidad del ventilador manualmente, y ya no te tendrías que preocupar por el calentamiento de la resistencia ni del amplificador.

Nota: Curiosamente este tipo de accionamiento lo trae el famoso burrito CS-800, y ya en la versión mas nueva CS-800X no trae la opción manual, pero se la podemos adaptar sin ningún problema.

Mas adelante subo imágenes como instalar el interruptor y donde conectarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Alex1059 (Abr 15, 2022)

Hola cómo está necesito una ayuda con mi amplificador peavey cs-800
Hubo un bajón de electricidad
Y me quema el fusible mi planta
Por lo tanto la destape y la revise y se le ve un componente quemado pero no tiene ningún tipo de especificación se le borro y necesito ayuda a ver si me lo identifican


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 15, 2022)

Bienvenido al foro colega, mediante los esquemáticos se puede identificar.

Aca uno de hecho muestra un tanto sus componentes internos.


----------



## Alex1059 (Abr 15, 2022)

Muchas gracias pero no lo encuentro  en el esquema


----------

